# "B" UNITS SHELLS



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone found a sucessful way to make a Aristo Craft "B" unit's shell removable like boxcar. I want to make my B unit a Battery car.

This is the engins I am talking about. The one on the left .

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 

So long as you don't need to lift the unit by the body, why not use some spring clips mounted to the frame with blocks glued to the inside of the body. 

Something similar to these? 

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=4nWWTa6hFo-atwea9uXxCw&ved=0CFQQ8gIwBQ# 

The tension on the blocks will keep the body in place yet will allow the body to pull off with a tug.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My rotary is a B unit, I filed (using a sander) alittle tapper to the shell edges so it slips on/off easier.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

opps.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Marty, there was someone recently who did a UP E-8 B unit article. 
Ron


----------

